
The University of Washington Should Not Censor Faculty Social Media - cjv
https://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2019/10/the-university-of-washington-should-not.html
======
pmdulaney
Here's a thought experiment. What if UW were to fire you if you ever said the
F-word. (Not that they would, but play along.) If there were some device that
could do some destructive interference and cause that word exiting your mouth
to turn into silence, wouldn't you rather have the device be used than lose
your job?

My point being things are so crazy right now that the only alternative to
censoring you is to fire you. Maybe you would prefer to be fired -- but most
people depend on their jobs.

